# cannot see my text when writing with the silhouette cameo software



## garretjax (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello everybody first time post.
I am just setting up in business in the UK doing embroidery and sublimation and vinyl printing on t-shirts. I have bought a sillhouette cameo and upgraded the software also, but when I come to put text on I can see the cursor flash, and type for example 'hello' I can see the cursor move along, but no visible text can be seen.For the life of me I am missing something really simple but my brain is about fried and I cannot see where I am going wrong. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LittleMama (Jun 12, 2012)

Just to double check, what font type and size are you using? Also, after choosing your font, are you reclicking the 'A' (text) button on the left and then clicking your mouse on the page?


----------



## garretjax (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello thanks for the reply but I have tried loads of fonts and different sizes even when I try to use the draw a line tool and eclipse tool you can see the numbers moving to show it is making the design but nothing on the screen at all.


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Try high lighting the text and change the colour. Are you sure you are not putting on white text?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Is the color set to white? If you inport one of the sample files do you see it?


----------



## garretjax (Oct 17, 2011)

Thats what it is I wrote again and changed it to a different colour, so how do I set the colour ,say to black so I can see what I am writing. And big thanks to Little Mama, ppts160 and Corel Whisperer for taking the time to help.


----------

